# Transférer fichiers iMAC OSX10.6.8 vers iPAD air



## Peter007 (24 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je tente de transférer des fichiers Word / Excell / Jpeg / mails,
de l'iMac Snow Leopard 10.6.8. sans succès.

La synchro iTunes semble bien de passer, (wifi OK).

Je vois bien l'iPAD dans iTunes dans la liste gauche, mais pas dans la barre de menu d'iTunes ou il n'y a que la musique
Dans Finder, l'iPAD n'apparaît pas !

J'ai vu partage à domicile ? Qu'en est-il ? Y-a-t-il un autre moyen de transférer des fichiers autres que musiques ?

Peter007.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juillet 2015)

C'est un iPad, pas une clef usb... Il faut utiliser le cloud ou une application comme goodreader...


----------



## lineakd (25 Juillet 2015)

@Peter007, commençons par ceci et c'est pour os x et Windows.


----------



## Peter007 (29 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse. Je suis allé sur le site. Je crois que je vais trouver ce que je cherche.

Peter007


----------

